# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  XML در Visual Studio

## mehran_sh_t

سلام
در visual studio امکانش هست که به صورت ویژوال xml schema تولید کرد؟

----------


## stahad1

صد درصد هست

----------

